# 750D Standardblende gegen AirFlow Frontblende tauschen



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Hi,
also Ich hab ja endeckt das es das 750D mit gelochter Frontblende giebt. Doch ich finde diese Blende im Netz nicht einzelnt.
Muss ich das über den Amerikanischen Markt machen?
Auf eurer Seite finde ich das nicht.

So eine Antwort bekomme ich ja dann erst in 4 monaten
oder vorher von nem aufmerksamen User


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Januar 2016)

Schreib doch einfach den Corsair Support über deren Homepage an. 
Sollte sicher machbar sein eine solche Blende dort zu bekommen.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Ich kann Italienisch und Deutsch aber Englisch kann ich grad so Übersetzen^^


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Januar 2016)

Deutsch: Corsair — High performance DDR3 and DDR4 memory upgrades, 80 PLUS certified power supply units, computer cases, CPU cooling, gaming keyboards, gaming mice, gaming headsets, SSD drives, and USB flash drives


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

ja hab ich doch gesehen das bekomme ich wohl noch grad so hin^^
ich meine doch die email, in Englisch Schreiben.
ich werde mich die Tage mal damit auseinandersetzten


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Lonemaster,

du kannst gerne auch auf Deutsch schreiben. Der Support bastelt sich schon was daraus!  

Ansonsten mal hier vorbeigeschaut! Oder bei uns, aber mit Versandkosten wird es wohl bei Alternate günstiger sein.

Grüße


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2016)

ich hab google ewig studiert wie verrückt überall gesucht. 
Das ist mir jetzt schon etwas unangenehm das es so einfach zu finden wahr.
Obsidian Series 750D High Airflow Intake Kit auf Corsair.com hatte ich gesehen, wusste aber nicht das es genau das ist was ich suche(kein Bild, ich war mir unsicher.
Danke vielmals, Dankeschön


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

Sehr gerne. Ist tatsächlich nicht ganz so leicht zu finden. Nun weißt du ja wo es ist und kannst bestellen!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Januar 2016)

Sieht interesssant aus, der Corsair Support ist der beste und Bluebeard hat mir sehr schnell und kompetent geholfen als ich ein Ersatzteil für mein 750D wollte, Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!


----------

